# Consolidation and compaction AM Geotech



## smilestar (May 23, 2012)

I plan to take Transpo depth. Apart from knowing the basic defintions what else I need to know for the morning portion. I am studying from CERM I have only covered consoliation test so far. Do I need to know the influence chart and how to calculate primary and secondary consolidation? Thanks for your help


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2012)

It's almost guaranteed you'll need to know how to calculate primary settlement for the morning section. Definitely study up on this.


----------



## sac_engineer (May 23, 2012)

Usually a question like this includes a borrow scenario where you're excavating, hauling, and placing material from one site to another while tracking the material's compaction and moisture content.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2012)

sac_engineer said:


> Usually a question like this includes a borrow scenario where you're excavating, hauling, and placing material from one site to another while tracking the material's compaction and moisture content.


To clarify, sac's referring to a fill volume calculation, which is different from consolidation. Consol problems typically knvolve computing the settlement of an in situ soil layer as a function of surcharge, cv, drainage height, and time.


----------

